# Boot Loops After Kernel Flash



## bee1

Someome help me I keep.trying to flash faux new kernel and it don't flash I have the faux gingerbread rom on and wiped everything it still don't work?

Helpp


----------



## LEGEND

Did you do a backup before you flashed?

If so restore in CWM!

Sent from my LG-P999 using the latest Miui!


----------



## bee1

Yeah I have a recovery and everything I have the latest recovery to? Still nothing


----------



## LEGEND

Restore your backup so you have a working phone the try another kernel.

Sent from my LG-P999 using the latest Miui!


----------

